# Glacier Canyon Sales Presentation



## djk1357 (May 31, 2017)

After our 3rd trip renting points at Glacier Canyon, we finally bit on one of their offers to attend a presentation. Was offered either $125 Amex gift card or $175 Moose Bucks (resort cash).  Worked this into some arcade points to keep the kids entertained ($25 of the resort credit for 100 tokens) and signed up for the 90 min presentation at 8:30 am.

The overall "interview" was paineless and our sales guy was really personable.  Got to see a 4 bedroom presidential suite and those sure are nice.   We are staying in a 3 bedroom suite which is great for us and our 4 kids.  

Once the sales manager came over, then the interesting parts started:
-There is an expansion planned off the 8000 building (right from the lobby)

-Was initially offered 154k points contract with free double points to be used in 2 yrs. Was a Club Wyndham Access contract and in the $20k range.  

-I asked about Glacier Canyon contracts and they did have a few.  There was one for 145k points plus bonus points to get to VIP for 2 years which was slightly cheaper than the CWA contract but slightly higher maintenance fees. 
   -Was told you can buy an amenities pass which gets you day pass access to the water parks even if your not staying.  Only available to GC points owners. 
   -CWA has more inventory than GC points does 

-Finally talked about resale and what you lose out on.  Most was expected but was told that there is no 13 month Annual Reservation Priority on CWA resale points.   Can anyone verify if that is really true?  Didn't sound right to be.

We respectfully declined the offers presented and were treated well. On the way out we did get the Discovery Package pitch and also declined it.  

Thanks to TUGG for prepping us for this meeting and knowing what to watch for.  At some point I'd like to add some point to get closer dates to when I want to vacation, but for now we will keep using the rental market to meet our vacation needs.


----------



## spackler (May 31, 2017)

djk1357 said:


> was told that there is no 13 month Annual Reservation Priority on CWA resale points.   Can anyone verify if that is really true?  Didn't sound right to be.



Nope, that's a lie.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 31, 2017)

Also there may (or may not be) more GC points in CWA than out of it but there are a lot more CWA members so potentially a lot more cwa members chasing after those CWA GC weeks.


----------



## breezez (May 31, 2017)

Unless you just like a crappy breakfast or spending a couple of hours listing to smoke, mirrors and hype or are hard up for spending money or need tickets.  Don't Go Period!!!!  It's not worth it.

Personally I think TUG could make some money selling shirts just for owner updates 

Front of shirt
*Timeshare Users Group
Tugbbs.com
Where you can by a Timeshare for under a $1.00 or get rid of one when your tired of paying maintenance fees.*

Back of shirt
*Timeshare Purchase From a Developer
Has almost no resell value.  

One of the only things in life you pay thousands for, but latter are willing to pay even more to give it away.
*
If you wear a shirt like this I think your presentation would not last very long!


----------



## cayman01 (May 31, 2017)

Guess they didn't get the memo from the NY sales weasels that it's a 400k MINIMUM contract purchase. Bahahahaha.


----------



## Pietin (May 31, 2017)

Got our GC resale several years ago, have always been able to use ARP.  If you want to go to GC in the summer or holidays, you need ARP.   Weekend fill up quick too but sometime you can grab one or two (off season) in the express period.  We only own resale and fell we get a great value out of our ownership.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 1, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Also there may (or may not be) more GC points in CWA than out of it but there are a lot more CWA members so potentially a lot more cwa members chasing after those CWA GC weeks.


This is true in the greater scheme of things, but I no longer think this is how reservations work on a daily basis.

Look at how much trouble it is just to track reservations in any given unit for a resort in the new system.  How would the system ever track the proportional balance of CWA vs. deeded ownerships availability on a daily basis for ARP?

I think it is just two big buckets of inventory -- CWA and deeded -- and on any given day it is first come, first served.  If three 1 BD Deluxe units are available on a certain day, and three CWA owners happen to get there before any deeded owners, three CWA owner get the reservations (or vice versa).  In this respect, owning deeded vs. CWA makes no difference.

I now believe that it makes no difference for Advance Reservation Priorities whether someone owns CWA or deeded ownerships.  It is first come, first served for everyone with ARP at a given resort, and that means deeded owners are competing on equal footing with all other CWA owners for any given ARP reservation.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 1, 2017)

CO skier said:


> This is true in the greater scheme of things, but I no longer think this is how reservations work on a daily basis.
> 
> Look at how much trouble it is just to track reservations in any given unit for a resort in the new system.  How would the system ever track the proportional balance of CWA vs. deeded ownerships availability on a daily basis for ARP?
> 
> ...



Which is why those of us with PRIME summer FW contracts will not be "converting" them anytime soon, especially with the new fiasco points system.  Corporate can't touch us.  it's between the owner and the HOA.  The UDI locations are going to have a growing mess on their hands.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 1, 2017)

CO skier said:


> This is true in the greater scheme of things, but I no longer think this is how reservations work on a daily basis.
> 
> Look at how much trouble it is just to track reservations in any given unit for a resort in the new system.  How would the system ever track the proportional balance of CWA vs. deeded ownerships availability on a daily basis for ARP?
> 
> ...


Once glacier canyon's inventory problem is straightened out/ fully loaded or whatever the problem is it will be interesting to see CWA and deeded GC comparisons from TUG members especially from one who owns both vs one or the other.


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 1, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Once glacier canyon's inventory problem is straightened out/ fully loaded or whatever the problem is it will be interesting to see CWA and deeded GC comparisons from TUG members especially from one who owns both vs one or the other.



It appears to be straightened out, as inventory is all the way through the 10 month window this morning (including availability over some holidays).


----------



## wanderround (Jun 2, 2017)

I see zero availability for a 2 or 3 bdr Pres unit until March 24th at GC. Seems like it is still messed up, at least the Presidential units are hidden from me.


----------



## djk1357 (Jun 3, 2017)

There was no talk of a 400k min point purchase, though the first worksheet that was shown was for a theoritial 400k purchase @ $100k.  I would assume it's to set an upper limit to make those $20k purchases of 154k points seem like a "bargain".
I'll attach the Glacier Canyon offer which was for 105k points plus 295k "Bonus" points for 2 years of VIP for a bargain price of $20,849.


----------



## spackler (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah, but they waived the title insurance fee.  Sounds like a killer deal.


----------



## nicemann (Jun 3, 2017)

djk1357 said:


> There was no talk of a 400k min point purchase, though the first worksheet that was shown was for a theoritial 400k purchase @ $100k.  I would assume it's to set an upper limit to make those $20k purchases of 154k points seem like a "bargain".
> I'll attach the Glacier Canyon offer which was for 105k points plus 295k "Bonus" points for 2 years of VIP for a bargain price of $20,849.



Wow I've been to several updates and I just keep saying no.  They never actually got to the point of trying to show me the actual breakdown like this.  I would love for them to show me this...I would just start to laugh.


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 3, 2017)

I am considering a GC resale contract for the ARP as well. I've grown to like the presidential units too much.


----------



## Cxt333 (Jun 3, 2017)

I have two resales and not able to book ARP with either one


----------



## Pietin (Jun 4, 2017)

Just in system, was able to book Jun 24, 2018 for  week with a GC deeded resale, not sure about CWA as we don't own that.


----------



## iaminak (Jun 4, 2017)

I have a resale CWA contract and have never had a problem booking ARP.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 11, 2017)

Just attended my first and last actual sales presentation - at Glacier Canyon. We avoid every time because I know a lot from TUG and have no intention of buying more since I don't need more. I am not sure why I let them talk me into it, but after 3 1/2 weeks traveling with a pitch at every place, I was worn down. I should have known better and will never do again. No amount of incentive is worth having my intelligence insulted this way.

He kept saying he wasn't selling anything but kept putting a bunch of numbers in front of me. If you aren't selling, what are you getting at? I knew it was sales, so I just sat and listened. I'm not sure what he wanted me to say.

Because of TUG, I own stable properties with low maintenance fees. The guy started talking about CWA, which I clearly understand. I said my MF are less, and I don't need the APR at those resorts, so there is no need for me to go in that direction
 He brought up rule 72 to tell me how my MF will double in 10 years. I did not know of rule 72 but pointed out that my Grand Desert property started at close to $4 in 2010 and is $4.50 7 years later, so the doubling made no sense. He seriously handed me a calculator and told me it was 3rd grade math.

At that point I told him he was rude and an insult to my intelligence. He said it was rude, implying me. I asked for a manager and was done with him. He continued talking to my husband because this was an "interactive" presentation and "he was having trouble with that." Our rewards were gained by being interactive - what, by buying?? I was perfectly nice though clear that I was there because I was pressured and had spent the duration of my ownership avoiding sales.

The manager finally came. I told him the insult from his salesperson. Also said that I know more than most about my ownership and refuse to be spoken down to. The real problem is the sales desk that won't take no for an answer. 

Will anything change? Of course not, but now I can at least refer to this horrifying incident the next time they try to get me in sales. Maybe I earned a do not sell badge? I can only hope!


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 11, 2017)

I was so mad I was shaking. No incentive is worth that. And I am difficult to rile up - taught middle school for 13 years. High school for 10. I keep it together!


----------



## 55plus (Jul 11, 2017)

Cxt333 said:


> I have two resales and not able to book ARP with either one


Then there is something wrong. If you can't book ARP on the new piece of crap website then call a VC and see about getting that fixed, then have them book it for you.


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 11, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> I was so mad I was shaking. No incentive is worth that. And I am difficult to rile up - taught middle school for 13 years. High school for 10. I keep it together!



I am sorry you went through this experience.

Believe it or not, the sales experiences I have had from timeshares other than Wyndham have been far WORSE than Wyndham's. Perhaps that's just the luck of the draw for me. But similar to you, I had sales people who thought it was a good idea to insult me or imply I was just trying to waste their time.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 11, 2017)

Cxt333 said:


> I have two resales and not able to book ARP with either one


From Wyndham's new piece of crap website - says nothing about resale or developer points. . .

Advance Reservation Priority Booking Window

Advanced Reservation Priority (ARP) is a special feature of the CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus program that gives members priority to request and confirm reservations at their “home” resort(s). 

Advance Reservation Priority reservations are confirmed from 13 to 10 months prior to the date of check-in at your “home” resort. Most Advance Reservation Priority reservations may be confirmed online and all ARP reservations may be confirmed by calling the Vacation Planning Center at 800-251-8736.


----------



## raygo123 (Jul 11, 2017)

Cxt333 said:


> I have two resales and not able to book ARP with either one


Are you talking about ARP at your home resort, or do you have CWA and have tried to book between 13 and 10 months without success?

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 12, 2017)

CO skier said:


> This is true in the greater scheme of things, but I no longer think this is how reservations work on a daily basis.
> 
> Look at how much trouble it is just to track reservations in any given unit for a resort in the new system.  How would the system ever track the proportional balance of CWA vs. deeded ownerships availability on a daily basis for ARP?
> 
> ...


I believe the deeded trust voted out of CWA. Am I wrong? Thus is why I keep believing it could possibly become the new XYZ CLUB


----------



## CO skier (Jul 12, 2017)

Nomad34 said:


> I believe the deeded trust voted out of CWA. Am I wrong? Thus is why I keep believing it could possibly become the new XYZ CLUB


Have you been reading posts by Avislo/lcml11?  He has similar ideas about new clubs within a club.

I think Glacier Canyon foreclosures go into Club Wyndham Access, as do Glacier Canyon deeds turned back to Wyndham through Ovation.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 12, 2017)

A few years ago many of the top salesmen from Christmas mountain went over to Wyndham.  I know they are still there because one of my daughters friends just started training there.  The training manager is the salesman who sold us our lot thirty years ago, and tried to sell us other things every time we saw him.
 He was never successful, but for some reason he was telling the trainees about a family he sold to and he just saw their daughter, and it was us!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Jul 12, 2017)

Cxt333 said:


> I have two resales and not able to book ARP with either one



I have three resales and I don't have ARP on any of them. I've complained and I get nowhere. My properties are all in Florida so I really don't want ARP right now anyway. I just did a few days at Disney and with heat indices of 103, I should have just stayed home.


----------



## Cxt333 (Jul 12, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I have three resales and I don't have ARP on any of them. I've complained and I get nowhere. My properties are all in Florida so I really don't want ARP right now anyway. I just did a few days at Disney and with heat indices of 103, I should have just stayed home.


Same here I called again last night they said it has been sent out to get fixed.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 12, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Have you been reading posts by Avislo/lcml11?  He has similar ideas about new clubs within a club.
> 
> I think Glacier Canyon foreclosures go into Club Wyndham Access, as do Glacier Canyon deeds turned back to Wyndham through Ovation.


Avisla. No I will look him up.


CO skier said:


> Avislo/lcml11


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nomad34 said:


> Avisla. No I will look him up.


Thank you.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nomad34 said:


> Avisla. No I will look him up.





Nomad34 said:


> Avisla. No I will look him up.


Cant locate him. Lol


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Avislo/lcml11


Good morning. Someone asked me to read your thoughts on club within a club since our ideas seem to relate.


----------



## Avislo (Jul 13, 2017)

Nomad34 said:


> Good morning. Someone asked me to read your thoughts on club within a club since our ideas seem to relate.



Good Morning.  Wyndham is a collection of many companies, programs, and subprograms.  The programs relevant to these threads (not necessarily all inclusive) are the Fairfield Trust, Wyndham Vacation Ownership, Wyndham Vacation Resorts (most relevant), Wyndham Club Plus, Wyndham Club Access, Wyndham Club Pass, Worldmark, some Outrigger Resorts (last checked), Shell Vacation Club, one Maragrietaville resort and Presidential Reserve.

The Poster that believes that the Fairfield Trust is fundamentally a exchange program is basically correct.  Each Club and/or program has rules that affect how those systems work.  In addition to the units that resorts put into the Fairfield trust, it is my understanding that other companies can also put some of their units under the trust control for various periods of time.

I take exception to the "club within a club" description that attributed to me.  To some extent this can be true enough from some points of views.

Club Wyndham Access is not a club withing a club.  It is a different legal organization than the Fairfield Trust and Wyndham Club plus.  There are agreements between them on how they interact.

From a ordinary user point of view that is interested in which programs that have current significance, the best available indicator from Wyndham is on the new website where it identifies what some programs/clubs are used at a given resort and the member directories and supplements to the directories.

By the way, this site has a lot of different beliefs on what Wyndham is trying to do and where it is going.  A good example of why to use your own experience as a guide is my recent experience at Desert Blue in Las Vegas.  I recently got a 3 Bedroom Presidential as a upgrade from a 1 bedroom deluxe.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you. I have had no problem in booking one bedroom and getting upgraded until two years ago and it seems only gold and platinum were getting them and preferential treatment in other ways too as early entry by the 2 PM while silver and others waited til 4. Now I am more aware of how changes have creeped in thanks to TUG. I will just continue to enjoy what I have until things improve. But not holding my breath.


----------



## Avislo (Jul 13, 2017)

Nomad34 said:


> Thank you. I have had no problem in booking one bedroom and getting upgraded until two years ago and it seems only gold and platinum were getting them and preferential treatment in other ways too as early entry by the 2 PM while silver and others waited til 4. Now I am more aware of how changes have creeped in thanks to TUG. I will just continue to enjoy what I have until things improve. But not holding my breath.



Your welcome.


----------



## Baby Jane (Jul 13, 2017)

Nomad34 said:


> Thank you. I have had no problem in booking one bedroom and getting upgraded until two years ago and it seems only gold and platinum were getting them and preferential treatment in other ways too as early entry by the 2 PM while silver and others waited til 4. Now I am more aware of how changes have creeped in thanks to TUG. I will just continue to enjoy what I have until things improve. But not holding my breath.



Platinum do not always get in at 2pm in fact many times it has been after 4 for us  As far as upgrades that is what we spent all that money for but there has still never been any guarantee. It has mainly been in the last few years when I have not been working and can spend a day searching putting same info in a zillion times that we have benefited from it. Most of our catches for our own use have been in the 15 day window when no one was supposed to be allowed to cancel. I always assumed it was Wyndhams EH cancellations or un-rented units that we were getting.


----------

